# Guilty until proven Innocent



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 7, 2017)

So my van dwelling buddy and I rode out in his van to an old spot we knew well off the appalachian trail on some state game lands. We pull into a wrong parking lot and swing out, after mistaking it for the area we were gonna camp, my buddy jokes about the game officer sitting there, saying he'll probably follow us for suspicious activity. har har. we just get our packs out, at our actual place to go in, excited and high on life and I just shoved a fifth in my pack top, my buddy has his hands filled with a bowsaw and my axe when this piece of shit walks up, does not identify himself and says to slowly put down the implements. and proceeds to treat us like child molestors. I mean I was on instant defense within two seconds we were treated so poorly; profiled. we walk up to him and he tells us arrogantly to not come any closer and says this is being recorded and clicks on a little device on his stupid shirt. he says your not camping here and i guess you think you were gonna cut down MY trees. my buddy says no we were gonna cut and chop up dead logs. we weren't up to date on the area. I had camped alone back in there before and slept in the lot once and one time we had hiked the a.t. into there and dropped an amount of acid. thank god this hadn't happened then. so he belligerently and in a disgusting manner smirks and treats us like most pieces of shit do to "homeless" folks. he asks my buddies name and he does give him his first and is asked for his last and my friend says i did nothing wrong I dont need to tell you my last and he says actually you do, and we say no, so he says well then I'll check your plate, go right ahead and he looks in the open door of the van and gives this godlike shitty look at my buddies bed. I get his card because Im pursueing this. and i just sent two emails around to the Pennsylvania Game Commission about this ridiculous treatment and profiling. There was this awesome older winnebago camper with a cool cat in the front window and this mother fucker gets his plate, but not one other newer vehicle plate. My buddy ran into this guy wildly at a flying j and it turns out piece of shit wildife conservation officer michael j. doherty fined him wrongly for illegal activities. saying he camped and slept there but the dude is fighting it and has all kinds of proof. I emailed them saying this needs tobe taken care of or I will pursue further on this poor treatment of honest hardworking people who made an honest mistake. It had has pissed for a few hours and then when I see my friend today to hear he fined that poor dude it got me rolling again. Don't let them tread on you.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 7, 2017)

Kind of hard to tell exactly what you're saying, but it sounds like you've had a bad experience.

fyi: If he's wearing a uniform he doesn't have to identify himself, that is pretty much the idea with the uniform. Did he have a stupid looking hat, a badge and was he driving a marked truck?

Also, if you don't tell them your name and date of birth you can be charged with obstruction of justice (I've been threatened with it several times, but never charged).

I'm kind of surprised he actually gave you a card.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 7, 2017)

I thought that if your weren't doing anything suspicious you didn't have to identify yourself. I've been charged with obstruction a few times, but I was generally doing something shady.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 7, 2017)

tacopirate said:


> I thought that if your weren't doing anything suspicious you didn't have to identify yourself. I've been charged with obstruction a few times, but I was generally doing something shady.



walking down the side walk could be taken as "acting suspicious".


----------



## Dmac (Feb 7, 2017)

"Acting suspicious" is just a bullshit excuse the cops use to stick their nose in your business. Just like "erratic driving" or the always popular "matching the description of suspects in some made up event.". Fuck them.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 7, 2017)

What Bullshit!!! It's good you are filing a complaint(s). I was with an older friend of mine once and we were harassed unnecessarily by this holier-than-thou prick of a homophobic cop just for jaywalking. He said some pretty bigoted things to us like "Why are you with this younger guy? Is he your boytoy?" and shit like that, couldn't believe what I heard. My friend went to court and challenged him, and won and got his case thrown out. Don't let them step all over you!!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 7, 2017)

Dmac said:


> "Acting suspicious" is just a bullshit excuse the cops use to stick their nose in your business. Just like "erratic driving" or the always popular "matching the description of suspects in some made up event.". Fuck them.



couldnt agree more, its bullshit.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah that is bullshit. Reasonable suspicion is just an excuse to fuck with somebody..


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 8, 2017)

Tatanka said:


> Pennsylvania Game Commission



There is your first mistake, being in Pennsylvania, fuck this place.

What game lands may I ask?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 10, 2017)

honestly its my home state and I have great hitching and know some wonderful towns and places. we were a bit north of the capitol


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 10, 2017)

^^I liked PA. The last time I went through was on my honeymoon and I had a blast. I really liked Clarion, people were real friendly there.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 10, 2017)

I can read you just fine fwiw, re michaels comment.. 

Yeah pieces of sh88 blood sucking maggot grubbing dixk lickers like mr Doherty.. all over the place. Yer dressed one way and doing something they not done themselves and they're instant agro. It's the only thing that makes me think twice sometimes about the golden rule and all that.. treating everyone how you would want to be and the shit fact of it is that intelligence among us varies so far and wide that some, nay many, aren't even fit to be regarded as equals. Because you know they're going to find every excuse to denegrate that and treat you like you ain't even human. Just a shit load of ego floating around and nobody to set it on fire, right. Until YOU show up minding yer own damn business and shining yer ass where there's nobody to blind and etc. and that's just where these pieces of sh88 like to come out and swing at you and mother of god sometimes I think they ought to be outright shot. SOMETIMES. 

Anyway. Sorry to hear that dude. Don't let anger get the best of you cause that's what they're counting on in the long run.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 13, 2017)

Best off shot haha exactly what we thought. Yes letting it ruin us would be a win for them. I'll persavere.


----------

